# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Acer] Πιθανόν Καμένη Οθόνη Λάπτοπ

## Leonardo

Γεια σας αγαπητοί μου φίλοι! 
Μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό ξανα συνδένομαι στο site και ηθελα να αναφερω την βλακεια που εκανα με το λαπτοπ της αδερφης μου.
Ενω εβλεπα ωραια και καλα μια ταινια και χαζευα γενικα στο ιντερνετ μου την "βιδωσε" να καθαρισω την οθονη. Η βλακεια λοιπον που εκανα ειναι πως την καθαρισα καθως το λαπτοπ βρισκοταν σε λειτουργια.. Ειναι εκτος εγγυησης κ σκεφτηκα 1ον να το παω σε μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων επισκευων να μου την επισκευασουν κ 2ον εαν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση και μπορουσα να την αντικαταστησω μονος μου ή να κανω κατι αλλο για να μπορεσω να την σωσω γλιτωνοντας καποια παραπανω χρηματα που θα την εδινα εξω για να μου την φτιαξουν.. θα εκτιμουσα καθε γνωμη και προταση σας, για το τι να κανω.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!

----------


## mitsus78

Δεν αναφέρεις τι ακριβώς έπαθε. Δοκίμασε και σε εξωτερική οθόνη να δεις αν δουλεύει.

----------

